# My little chat with Mr.devries



## Sephiroth952 (May 7, 2010)

So ii was bored and decided to call this guy out...lols ensued shortly after.

















Too bad now he deleted me so no fun for me anymore.

Ok now post your fav quotes by devries!!!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 7, 2010)

I love reading his FB rants. Whenever I'm having a shit day, I know if I read his rants, I'll feel better about myself.


----------



## sevenstringgod (May 7, 2010)

hahaha I'm so gonna add this guy right now!


----------



## Bananalyze (May 7, 2010)

my absolute favorite quote from that conversation is DEFINITELY:



> tone is only important when recording an album


----------



## Sephiroth952 (May 8, 2010)

Bananalyze said:


> my absolute favorite quote from that conversation is DEFINITELY:


Oh man im siggin that!


----------



## Deathbringer769 (May 8, 2010)

"my guitars are able to be played louder than others"


----------



## Bungle (May 8, 2010)

What a complete, utter, tockley. There's too much stupidity in DeVries comments for words.


----------



## sevenstringgod (May 8, 2010)

We should start a "best DeVries quotes" thread.


----------



## Sephiroth952 (May 8, 2010)

sevenstringgod said:


> We should start a "best DeVries quotes" thread.


done


----------



## ittoa666 (May 8, 2010)

I guess he just _desines_ guitars that are too good for us.


----------



## Bungle (May 8, 2010)

I just added DeVries to facebook. I haven't said much on his page. Yet.


----------



## ittoa666 (May 8, 2010)

Bungle said:


> I just added DeVries to facebook. I haven't said much on his page. Yet.



Time to antagonize him.


----------



## Sephiroth952 (May 8, 2010)

Bungle said:


> I just added DeVries to facebook. I haven't said much on his page. Yet.


screen shot it after so we can read it.


----------



## jymellis (May 8, 2010)

why is he always talking about rose tattoo. i have never heard of them. plus i have watched the video and the guy is playing a guitar with a blank headstock. not to mention the band really sucked lol.


----------



## ittoa666 (May 8, 2010)

jymellis said:


> why is he always talking about rose tattoo. i have never heard of them. plus i have watched the video and the guy is playing a guitar with a blank headstock. not to mention the band really sucked lol.



It's funny how his only "claim" to fame is (possibly) making a guitar for a shitty Australian AC/DC ripoff.


----------



## vhmetalx (May 8, 2010)

i saw the title and stopped everything to read haha
and i might makae a facebook now just for devries


----------



## Bungle (May 8, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> It's funny how his only "claim" to fame is (possibly) making a guitar for a shitty Australian AC/DC ripoff.


I'm not a fan of the band, but the Angry Anderson, the singer for Rose Tattoo seems like a champion. But yeah, seeing as DeVries can't prove it's actually one of his guitars.....


----------



## jymellis (May 8, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> It's funny how his only "claim" to fame is (possibly) making a guitar for a shitty Australian AC/DC ripoff.


 
i wouldnt even out them and ac/dc in the same sentence lol. you can tell they tried damn hard though cant ya


----------



## signalgrey (May 8, 2010)

sigh. he always seems to respond like an arrogant highschooler.


----------



## Sephiroth952 (May 8, 2010)

vhmetalx said:


> i saw the title and stopped everything to read haha
> and i might makae a facebook now just for devries


 Dud you have to for the LOLS.


----------



## ittoa666 (May 8, 2010)

jymellis said:


> i wouldnt even out them and ac/dc in the same sentence lol. you can tell they tried damn hard though cant ya



I'm sure Bon Scott was rolling in his grave when they wrote their first song.


----------



## sevenstringgod (May 8, 2010)

The best thing about writing stuff on his page is that 100% of the time will result in epic lulz.


----------



## Bungle (May 8, 2010)

Bungle said:


> I just added DeVries to facebook. I haven't said much on his page. Yet.


The cunt has deleted the whole conversation with Sephiroth952 that is in the screenshots in this page


----------



## ittoa666 (May 8, 2010)

Someone please argue with him and ask if *HE* has any video evidence of his work.


----------



## Necris (May 8, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I could build a birdhouse with better tone.


----------



## sevenstringgod (May 8, 2010)

Necris said:


> I'm pretty sure I could build a birdhouse with better tone.











Those tree rings at the back are made on special order


----------



## ittoa666 (May 8, 2010)

Necris said:


> I'm pretty sure I could build a birdhouse with better tone.




YouTube - ms495jh's Channel

The rest of the vids are there.


----------



## Bungle (May 8, 2010)




----------



## ittoa666 (May 8, 2010)

I really hate being a less in know person.


----------



## sevenstringgod (May 8, 2010)

Bungle said:


>


 
Man, that you just did was epic, I loled


----------



## Despised_0515 (May 8, 2010)

^ With every video, I cringe more and more. You can just see their reactions while playing that difficult piece of horrible craftsmanship.

EDIT: Meant to be the post right below the video.


----------



## ittoa666 (May 8, 2010)

I just want everyone to know that Devries openly supports this band. That is all.






Also, the one man that he has "endorsed" is dead.


----------



## Bungle (May 8, 2010)

Necris said:


> I'm pretty sure I could build a birdhouse with better tone.


I feel so sorry for the poor guy that bought that piece of shit plank of wood.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 8, 2010)

Bungle said:


> I feel so sorry for the poor guy that bought that piece of shit plank of wood.



Actually it was bought by some folks on the Australian bMusic forum who bought it for the sole purpose of exposing DeVries.


----------



## Bungle (May 8, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Actually it was bought by some folks on the Australian bMusic forum who bought it for the sole purpose of exposing DeVries.


Oh, well, at least they knew what they were in for. But still, it sucks to see DeVries get money for anything at all.


----------



## Cyanide Assassin (May 8, 2010)

is that a mullet on the guy to the far right for the rose tattoo band pic? seriously a mullet? ...wtf?


----------



## ittoa666 (May 8, 2010)

cyanide540 said:


> is that a mullet on the guy to the far right for the rose tattoo band pic? seriously a mullet? ...wtf?



Mullets are hardcore. You know that.


----------



## gunshow86de (May 8, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> I just want everyone to know that Devries openly supports this band. That is all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why does he always cite them? I'd imagine that, outside of Australia, 99% of the population has no freaking clue who they are.


----------



## Bananalyze (May 8, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> Why does he always cite them? I'd imagine that, outside of Australia, 99% of the population has no freaking clue who they are.



It's true, I never heard of them until I heard of Mr. Devries. 

which is a shame, because i'm not convinced they've ever used his guitars.


----------



## gunshow86de (May 8, 2010)

This video is always good for a laugh.


----------



## ittoa666 (May 8, 2010)

Bananalyze said:


> It's true, I never heard of them until I heard of Mr. Devries.
> 
> which is a shame, because i'm not convinced they've ever used his guitars.



The guy that he claims uses his guitars is dead. 

Peter Wells (guitarist) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## matt397 (May 8, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> This video is always good for a laugh.




Wow, that's just fucking sickening that this Devries homo is charging custom shop dollars for something my 4 year old could come up with. I saw higher quality stuff in the home depot challenge here on ss.org 
Oh an Im loving that dry rot running through the back side


----------



## Esp Griffyn (May 8, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> Why does he always cite them? I'd imagine that, outside of Australia, 99% of the population has no freaking clue who they are.



I'd imagine that 99.9% of Australians who know who they are don't give a fuck about them either.

Seriously, Debries is like Ed Roman with a facebook


----------



## Prydogga (May 8, 2010)

I'm Aussie and I care, if I was ever in the same place as him, I think I would _probaly_ end up causing some form of physical pain to him.


----------



## Sephiroth952 (May 8, 2010)

Bungle said:


> The cunt has deleted the whole conversation with Sephiroth952 that is in the screenshots in this page


Oh i knew he was going to delete it.That's why i screen shoted as i went.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (May 8, 2010)

I've seen those videos before from the two aussie guys, but I had to rewatch all of them just now for the lolz. I can't believe how full of shit this debries asshole is


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (May 8, 2010)

Holy shit!!!! What does the trem say in the last video?!!!? 

"Rythem and Junk Dancing Close To You" or some shit?!? MUAHWHAHHAWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## Esp Griffyn (May 8, 2010)

"Rhythm in Jump. Dancing close to you"

MF Kitten has it as his sig


----------



## Necris (May 8, 2010)

"Rhythm in Jump. Dancing close to you." is absolutely mystifying. Trying to figure out where that phrase even came from, and how it ended up on a knock-off tremolo system is far more interesting than anything the rest of the guitar has to offer.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (May 8, 2010)

Bungle said:


>


 
Look on the top left of this screenshot where it says "Guitar maker to the stars, many of my clients have had world wide #1 hits" 

Relationship Status is no surprise there either


----------



## drmosh (May 8, 2010)

you guys both really need to work on your spelling


----------



## Prydogga (May 8, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> This video is always good for a laugh.




Sweet jesus they have some intense accents, very typical australian accent  That thing looks worse and worse every time I see it.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (May 8, 2010)

drmosh said:


> you guys both really need to work on your spelling


 
Seph is pretty young...

I dunno what Devries excuse is


----------



## darren (May 8, 2010)

Most live DVDs sound like crap because they're often recorded off the FOH board, which is set up for live sound, not recording.


----------



## anthonyferguson (May 8, 2010)

i love how every thread with DeVries in the title takes off like a fucking rocket


----------



## sevenstringgod (May 8, 2010)

Let's see if we can find what the FUCK does "Rhythm in Jump, Dancing close to you" even mean.


----------



## gunshow86de (May 8, 2010)

Mindcrime1204 said:


> 1. Seph is pretty young...
> 
> 2. I dunno what Devries excuse is



1. I've been able to spell since grade school, as should most people with a basic education.

2. Devries is a mouth-breathing idiot.


----------



## gunshow86de (May 8, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> I'm Aussie and I care, if I was ever in the same place as him, I think I would _probaly_ end up causing some form of physical pain to him.



We were referring to Rose Tattoo, not Devries himself. But I guess if you want to cause physical pain to Rose Tattoo, that's your business.


----------



## leandroab (May 8, 2010)

DeBris is the biggest fail of the interwebz...


----------



## Edika (May 8, 2010)

Mindcrime1204 said:


> I dunno what Devries excuse is



I would have said he is mentally challenged but that is an insult to mentally challenged people! And animals! And one-cell organisms! I think he is unique in his stupidity and should create a term through his name to characterise people that will follow his footsteps!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 8, 2010)

I actually agreed with him until page 2... but Jesus Christ, the dude is on another planet


----------



## Bananalyze (May 8, 2010)

Did anyone else notice this?







He has a real friend? How did he woo her?

_"im the best freind in teh whrold, all the ohters will jsut rip you off"_


----------



## Explorer (May 8, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> Why does he always cite them (Rose Tattoo)? I'd imagine that, outside of Australia, 99% of the population has no freaking clue who they are.



I had never heard of the band, but the bald dude looks familiar. Let's see...

Yes! He was in "Mad Max Beyond Thunderdome!" 






Given the official DeBris explanation that all tone comes from the guitar, that video with the huge knot in the guitar is full of lol win. You can't buy that kind of joke... or, rather, I guess you can. *laugh*

BTW, Ittoa66, your sig line makes me laugh everytime I read it. 

And I stop to read it every time.


----------



## ittoa666 (May 8, 2010)

Explorer said:


> I had never heard of the band, but the bald dude looks familiar. Let's see...
> 
> Yes! He was in "Mad Max Beyond Thunderdome!"
> 
> ...



 I had no idea he was in that movie.


----------



## Sephiroth952 (May 8, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> 1. I've been able to spell since grade school, as should most people with a basic education.
> 
> 2. Devries is a mouth-breathing idiot.


Its my typing that needs work not my spelling.


----------



## gunshow86de (May 8, 2010)

Sephiroth952 said:


> Its my typing that needs work not my spelling.



Devries has that effect on people.

I've exchanged emails with him before. Let me see if I can dig up the screen caps.

EDIT: Damn, I couldn't find it. But I did find a demotivator I made for the original Devries thread:


----------



## swayman (May 8, 2010)

This dude CAN'T be serious...

Either he's CONSTANTLY high, slightly retarded or a combination of both.

Anyone noticed his tattoos?


----------



## Necris (May 8, 2010)

"The customer is why i wont do custom work [email protected]! The speedloader wouldnt work as the strings wouldnt fit to an A scale so he blamed me....he ordered a guitar..it was made his way and he changed his mind..not entitled to a refund or anything if he changes his mind in this country 4 custom work of any product...i fixed his ibanez for,nothing now he nis bitching over his tremlo..problen is the guy cant play probally...his guitar is almost done and im making him wait to teach him a lesson..yes im an arse hole to customers like that cause as far as i am concerened the customer is never right!! I have made guitars for the types of bands u would idolize and what u dont realize u cant buy what they use, thats the problem...u kids think that wHAT U SEE IN THE SHOPS IS WHAT THEY USE... " - DeVries


----------



## Netherhound (May 8, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


>


----------



## jymellis (May 8, 2010)

swayman said:


> This dude CAN'T be serious...
> 
> Either he's CONSTANTLY high, slightly retarded or a combination of both.
> 
> Anyone noticed his tattoos?


 
tell me you guys also see the large flower tattoo the moon and winged turd are covering!


----------



## Necris (May 8, 2010)

Wow, don't tell me he's a "Tattoo Artist to the stars" as well.


----------



## gunshow86de (May 8, 2010)

Judging by the crooked lines and horrible color filling, I'd say Devries did the tats himself. 

That looks like the kind of "tattoos" I'd draw on myself as a kid.


----------



## Origin (May 8, 2010)

Is he actually mentally retarded or am I seeing things?


----------



## powergroover (May 8, 2010)

wow thanks for the devries video guys ,very informative


----------



## Bekanor (May 9, 2010)

I was looking for those vids for ages! Thank you!



After I watched the complete series I gave my Universe a big big hug.


----------



## gunshow86de (May 9, 2010)

Bekanor said:


> I was looking for those vids for ages! Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> After I watched the complete series I gave my Universe a big big hug.



Did you feel sorry for it because it will never be the "ultimate live guitar?"


----------



## Bekanor (May 9, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> Did you feel sorry for it because it will never be the "ultimate live guitar?"





Even if you could delude yourself that it didn't sound shit, you can't look past the fact that it doesn't hold tune and can't intonate properly.


----------



## jymellis (May 9, 2010)

swayman said:


> This dude CAN'T be serious...
> 
> Either he's CONSTANTLY high,
> 
> ...


----------



## Korngod (May 9, 2010)

devries and i had it out last week a little on facebook... i tried to give him some benefit of the doubt but he is too full of himself to see the reality of his shit work. needless to say, that conversation was deleted. 

ALSO. i get emails anytime i get replied to on facebook... even if someone posted something then deleted it, it still shows up in my email. there were numerous comments he meant to post but kept retracting what he was going to say.


----------



## swayman (May 9, 2010)

jymellis said:


> swayman said:
> 
> 
> > This dude CAN'T be serious...
> ...


----------



## Rotatous (May 9, 2010)

It appears that he gets online a LOT. What should I say to him?


----------



## mattofvengeance (May 9, 2010)

Devries= biggest troll ever?


Only explanation I can come up with cause surely no one is that stupid.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 9, 2010)

mattofvengeance said:


> Devries= biggest troll ever?
> 
> 
> Only explanation I can come up with cause surely no one is that stupid.



You live in Texas and fail to see how stupid people can be?


----------



## Rotatous (May 9, 2010)

mattofvengeance said:


> Devries= biggest troll ever?
> 
> 
> Only explanation I can come up with cause surely no one is that stupid.



Doubtful. Would you spend countless days purposely making shoddy guitars and giving yourself childish tattoos that will be there forever just for some laughs?


----------



## 4jfor (May 9, 2010)

Necris said:


> "The customer is why i wont do custom work [email protected]! The speedloader wouldnt work as the strings wouldnt fit to an A scale so he blamed me....he ordered a guitar..it was made his way and he changed his mind..not entitled to a refund or anything if he changes his mind in this country 4 custom work of any product...i fixed his ibanez for,nothing now he nis bitching over his tremlo..problen is the guy cant play probally...his guitar is almost done and im making him wait to teach him a lesson..yes im an arse hole to customers like that cause as far as i am concerened the customer is never right!! I have made guitars for the types of bands u would idolize and what u dont realize u cant buy what they use, thats the problem...u kids think that wHAT U SEE IN THE SHOPS IS WHAT THEY USE... " - DeVries



Thanks for imparting that gem of knowledge, straight from the expert's mouth, I now know that I should keep away from "A scale" guitars, I dont want the problem of my strings probally not fitting to my tremlo. Its a constant conserene of, mine what a load off that I now realize the source of the problen.


----------



## Mazzakazza (May 9, 2010)

I can't find this guy funny, really, because he's such a hack. It just makes me angry :/


----------



## Esp Griffyn (May 9, 2010)

I love how he says that he has made guitars for loads of famous bands such as Metallica and Guns n Roses, but any guitar nerd you ask will tell you every time that neither of those bands have ever been seen within a hundred miles of these shoddy pieces of crap.

Talk about luthier delusion, reminds me of that time that Hoofschmidt guy made Satch a guitar for free and suddenly thought that Satch would drop Ibanez and become an exclusive Hoofscmidt endorser


----------



## TheSixthWheel (May 9, 2010)

Mazzakazza said:


> I can't find this guy funny, really, because he's such a hack. It just makes me angry :/



I fucking love how many laughs DeVries has given us. His guitars are abysmal, but man I laugh so hard at just about everything I've seen him say online. The man should never be taken seriously, he's a complete joke. 

The only non humerous thing about DeVries is his potential to make money from selling his warped abominations to honest people with honest money. However if someone looking to purchase a custom guitar sees any of his creations, I fail to see how they could do even the smallest amount of research on him and STILL want to go ahead with an order. His guitars are so obviously awful and so far away from what could be considered custom guitar standards that anyone who orders a DeVries deserves to be sent a steaming pile of feces.


----------



## Andrew_B (May 9, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> I'm Aussie and I care, if I was ever in the same place as him, I think I would _probaly_ end up causing some form of physical pain to him.


 
hit him a few times for me while your at it...

im sick of that wanker 


LMAO, did anyone see his favorite quote on facebook?


----------



## Sephiroth952 (May 9, 2010)

Andrew_B said:


> hit him a few times for me while your at it...
> 
> im sick of that wanker
> 
> ...





Mr.Debris said:


> Youll be " Guitared for life" with one of my custom shop guitars.


----------



## anthonyferguson (May 9, 2010)

I asked him plain and simple if he was a troll, and he deleted me  lame. Probably should have reeled him in a bit before asking...
In all seriousness, how can he honestly believe that his guitars are good when so many people tell him they're shit? Surely he'd consider improving his workmanship, but then that would require effort i suppose.

His tattoos are so lame i may die


----------



## TomAwesome (May 9, 2010)

That whole spiel about his guitars being able to be played louder was absolutely mind blowing. I'm still trying to figure out that tattoo. It looks like a two year old was trying to draw the bat signal.


----------



## Randy (May 9, 2010)

*"VAMPIRE THE UNDEAD"*


----------



## JohnIce (May 9, 2010)

swayman said:


> This dude CAN'T be serious...
> 
> Either he's CONSTANTLY high, slightly retarded or a combination of both.
> 
> Anyone noticed his tattoos?


 
Did anyone else notice that those notes aren't actually playable? It has no bars, it has 2 bound 8th notes followed by 2 unbound 8th notes (wtf?), appearently he's just as good at music theory as he is at building guitars.


----------



## leandroab (May 9, 2010)

Randy said:


> *"VAMPIRE THE UNDEAD"*







I don't even know what's that supposed to mean!


----------



## Daemoniac (May 9, 2010)

I've said it before, and I will say it again.

If he and Ed Roman were to meet, the world would divide by zero.

EDIT: I believe everyone knows how I feel about Mr. DeVries... if not, you should read through the other thread


----------



## Daemoniac (May 9, 2010)

Andrew_B said:


> hit him a few times for me while your at it...


----------



## gunshow86de (May 9, 2010)

leandroab said:


> I don't even know what's that supposed to mean!



You've never vampired the undead?


----------



## CatPancakes (May 9, 2010)




----------



## ittoa666 (May 9, 2010)

CatPancakes said:


>


Whats a whophas?


----------



## Daemoniac (May 9, 2010)

It's like a can of whoopass but not nearly as awesome.


----------



## Opeth666 (May 9, 2010)

sounds like some breed of pig for me...whophas


----------



## Randy (May 9, 2010)

Well that's his problem. He's been 'whopha'-ing for the last 25 years instead of learning how to build a guitar.


----------



## Daemoniac (May 9, 2010)

Maybe...


----------



## ittoa666 (May 9, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> It's like a can of whoopass but not nearly as awesome.



Like a can of whoopass, but you shit your pants before you whoop any ass.


----------



## Rotatous (May 9, 2010)

"this is it...the origianl reaper from 1985..replaced with 1 of my new actives and my dancing shoe trems and an old butchered martin scale length ebony guitar neck and it sounds awesome..*drop b tuning with 8 to 38 strings*.....missing the last frets...lol perfect for rythym.....sounds better than any other modern day guitar." - DeVries


----------



## Opeth666 (May 9, 2010)

Rotatous said:


> "this is it...the origianl reaper from 1985..replaced with 1 of my new actives and my dancing shoe trems and an old butchered martin scale length ebony guitar neck and it sounds awesome..*drop b tuning with 8 to 38 strings*.....missing the last frets...lol perfect for rythym.....sounds better than any other modern day guitar." - DeVries



just that paragraph alone would persuade me to never speak of or touch any of his guitars...the only thing these guitars are used for is for firewood


----------



## Sephiroth952 (May 9, 2010)

I started an alternate facebook just so that i can read yals post.lol


----------



## CatPancakes (May 9, 2010)

lol, he removed me from his friends, and deleted my message.
i then sent him a friend request he ACCEPTED it then i posted an identical message.

edit: he deleted my message again but also accepted my friend request a 3rd time


----------



## Rotatous (May 9, 2010)

^Ha! What a fucking moron.


----------



## gunshow86de (May 9, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> Whats a whophas?



Is that the thing Chandler did on Friends to imitate a whip? I'm pretty sure someone on here has that as their avatar.


----------



## Necrophagist777 (May 10, 2010)

DEATH AWAITS ALL THOSE WHO DEFY DEVRIES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## McKay (May 10, 2010)




----------



## TomAwesome (May 10, 2010)

I actually agree with something. You get what you pay for. Too bad his whole marketing scheme is based on the contrary.


----------



## McKay (May 10, 2010)

He deleted me from Facebook, even though he replied to me. I had to use an alt account to see the replies.


----------



## Bananalyze (May 10, 2010)

^
I almost threw up laughing when i saw his last comment about the finish.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (May 10, 2010)

CatPancakes said:


>



Burn!

And I second the question above me, what the fuck is a whopas?

It's not even in the urban dictionary


----------



## Daemoniac (May 10, 2010)

He's trying to say "someone who has" but somehow hit the "P" key...


----------



## drmosh (May 10, 2010)

Sephiroth952 said:


> Its my typing that needs work not my spelling.



Spelling "hilarious" as "hallarious" is a typing error? I doubt it


----------



## jymellis (May 10, 2010)

i have 25 years experience with guitars also,99.9% of the forum is better than me. 25 years means NOTHING lol.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (May 10, 2010)

jymellis said:


> i have 25 years experience with guitars also,99.9% of the forum is better than me. 25 years means NOTHING lol.



That's probably because you have not upgraded to a "Dancing shoe" trem unit yet


----------



## Varcolac (May 10, 2010)

I was disappointed when my £130 beater Taiwanese 7-string's trem wasn't Rhythm in jump. Dancing close to shoe.

And y'know, when it actually like, stays in tune, and sounds alright. I still can't get to drop B with an 8-38 string set though, so I guess I got ripped off.

edit: wtf @ rusted saddles and fret-gunk.


----------



## Malacoda (May 11, 2010)

Some of you may have seen this (but my thread got locked). Anyways I asked him for a custom guitar,




still waiting for a response. I hope you like the body wood choice. Hope he won't be discouraged by my Caparison profile pic


----------



## Bungle (May 11, 2010)

Well seeing as Mr. DeVries removed me from his friends list because I posted that youtube video of one of his abominations, I've had to open a new account so I can friend him all over again.

It's on this time


----------



## ittoa666 (May 11, 2010)

I need me some glass wings on a plywood body. Sounds like its great.....


----------



## Bananalyze (May 11, 2010)

@Malacoda...... I want to see the follow-up on that as soon as it happens.


----------



## Bungle (May 11, 2010)

This is just the beginning. Where I lure him in.

Bonus points for those that get the reference behind the name I went with.


----------



## ittoa666 (May 11, 2010)

Bungle said:


> This is just the beginning. Where I lure him in.
> 
> Bonus points for those that get the reference behind the name I went with.



Now we wait.


----------



## wlfers (May 11, 2010)

lol @ the top 3 off topic posts being devries related.

Let us know how your convo goes


----------



## petereanima (May 11, 2010)

_I USE THE BRITISH DUSTORTION CHANNEL!_

 having said that, i cant believe so many of you never heard of Rose Tattoo.


----------



## DDDorian (May 11, 2010)

The reason he's always namedropping Rose Tattoo is because a) they're reasonably popular here, mostly with "FUCK OFF WE'RE FULL" bogan types who might actually fall for Devries' shit, and b) because Rose Tattoo guitarist Pete Wells is dead and can't do shit about having his reputation dragged through the mud.


----------



## ittoa666 (May 11, 2010)

DDDorian said:


> Rose Tattoo guitarist Pete Wells is dead and can't do shit about having his reputation dragged through the mud.



I've been saying that the whole time. Does no one know? Can't he be sued for using his name without consent?


----------



## DDDorian (May 11, 2010)

Possibly, if the right people are informed in a more substantial way than just being e-mailed by some random kids on the internet.

I've tried to have a couple of tabloid news programs chase him around but despite all of Devries' bullshit there isn't really enough to fill out an entire story - namely, there aren't enough legitimate customers to interview.


----------



## 4jfor (May 11, 2010)

Devries on today tonight would be epic!


----------



## ittoa666 (May 11, 2010)

4jfor said:


> Devries on today tonight would be epic!



I can see it now...."The man who fucked over Australia."

Lets hope he doesn't get into politics.


----------



## shredfreak (May 11, 2010)

I get it when people say you need to treat a guitar like a woman that they're meaning you need to be gentle with your prize instrument. 

But putting vaseline all over the place is just .... errr

WHAT THE HELL MAN????


----------



## R3D (May 11, 2010)

lolfest2010 @ the cheese guitar he made....


----------



## Soopahmahn (May 11, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> Did anyone else notice that those notes aren't actually playable? It has no bars, it has 2 bound 8th notes followed by 2 unbound 8th notes (wtf?), appearently he's just as good at music theory as he is at building guitars.



Hey just because your ignornt and don't know an 11-8 mesure when you see one without a time signature clarly spelled out for you doesn't mean it's my fault haha the ognorans! Seriously hgave you even tried to play that amazing melody, no I bet you haven't becaus you CANT your just like anyone else who claims they don't like my amazing guitars even though they've never played...

G-E-G-B-G-F-F-G-F-A-A

BTW I actually have my guitar here and just plucked this out repetitively in 11/8. It's so bad it caused my headstock to crack. Poor guitar  only a DeBris can handle this melody.


----------



## vhmetalx (May 11, 2010)

im going home and making a fake facebook just to ask for a custom with his name on it and asking for some erotic body wood and watch him reject it. 
I'll even make it a strange strange build. weird everything.


----------



## ittoa666 (May 11, 2010)

vhmetalx said:


> im going home and making a fake facebook just to ask for a custom with his name on it and asking for some erotic body wood and watch him reject it.
> I'll even make it a strange strange build. weird everything.



Don't forget dental floss strings and a rhythm in jump custom bridge.


----------



## Bungle (May 11, 2010)

vhmetalx said:


> im going home and making a fake facebook just to ask for a custom with his name on it and asking for some *erotic *body wood and watch him reject it.


What kind of wood are we talking about here? 




Now to wait and see how long it takes him to realise that I'm taking the piss.


----------



## Varcolac (May 11, 2010)

Don't encourage him! He's using up valuable wood that could be used to make IKEA tabletops. They'll call them like, øksültvöð, or something, which is already more metal sounding than his guitars, and it's a freakin' table.


----------



## Syrinx (May 11, 2010)

Varcolac said:


> Don't encourage him! He's using up valuable wood that could be used to make IKEA tabletops. They'll call them like, øksültvöð, or something, which is already more metal sounding than his guitars, and it's a freakin' table.


----------



## R3D (May 11, 2010)

i asked him if all he's models came with 'the convert to fretless while playing them feature'..

he replied by deleting me from he's friends ahahaha


----------



## vhmetalx (May 11, 2010)

ok so im actually going to ask for the øksültvöð wood thats only found deep in the finnish forests near lake bodom. and im asking for a 27 3/4" scale 5 string guitar that uses dental floss gauge strings for drop Ab tuning. along with getting the "rhythm in jump" lo profile bridge and hopefully matching tuners. 
anyone wanna add some things?
EDIT:
someone wanna tell me when he adds johhny volt as a friend?


----------



## jymellis (May 11, 2010)

ask him how he applied that sick ass logo on his prototype and vampyre


----------



## Bungle (May 11, 2010)

*HOLY. FUCKING. SHIT.* He's taking me seriously.


----------



## Sephiroth952 (May 11, 2010)

Bungle said:


> *HOLY. FUCKING. SHIT.* He's taking me seriously.




Well that make him look even worse ripping off kids that know no better.


----------



## ittoa666 (May 11, 2010)

vhmetalx said:


> ok so im actually going to ask for the øksültvöð wood thats only found deep in the finnish forests near lake bodom. and im asking for a 27 3/4" scale 5 string guitar that uses dental floss gauge strings for drop Ab tuning. along with getting the "rhythm in jump" lo profile bridge and hopefully matching tuners.
> anyone wanna add some things?
> EDIT:
> someone wanna tell me when he adds johhny volt as a friend?


----------



## signalgrey (May 11, 2010)

all the pictures of his guitars shown above are just...off. the pickups arent in line. the body is wonky...wow. its really THAT bad.


----------



## Bungle (May 11, 2010)

> Vampiire likes Fire & Ice The Ultimate Pat Benatar Tribute Band.



I still can't believe this cunt thinks that somebody would actually compliment him on those pieces of shit.


----------



## vhmetalx (May 11, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


>



i take this as approval?? hahaha. 
and he hasnt added me yet. im waiting for it.


----------



## Malacoda (May 12, 2010)

He replied to my request . He said he'd do it for $2500 but I'm just trying to be as obnoxious as possible so I'm asking him lots of obscure, difficult to answer questions.


----------



## Daemoniac (May 12, 2010)

^ Holy fucking shit, so when push comes to shove, even Mr. DeVries charges fucking heaps for a guitar despite going on about how shit every other builder in the known (and unkown) world is for charging so much.

Fuck that, someone needs to take a nailed 4x12 to his knees and teeth.


----------



## Bungle (May 12, 2010)

Malacoda said:


> He replied to my request . He said he'd do it for $2500 but I'm just trying to be as obnoxious as possible so I'm asking him lots of obscure, difficult to answer questions.


I saw his reply about your custom order and I can't believe anybody could be such a dick to a potential customer.


----------



## FretWizard88 (May 12, 2010)

I just added him as a friend. I cannot wait to give him my custom order.

Any ideas on what I should ask for. A double neck perhaps?

Dis is goona be good.


----------



## ittoa666 (May 12, 2010)

FretWizard88 said:


> I just added him as a friend. I cannot wait to give him my custom order.
> 
> Any ideas on what I should ask for. A double neck perhaps?
> 
> Dis is goona be good.



A quadruple neck shaped like an upside down cross, but made out of fiberglass.


----------



## FretWizard88 (May 12, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> A quadruple neck shaped like an upside down cross, but made out of fiberglass.



It will be mine, oh yes, it will be mine

The only way I would buy one of his guitars is if I was filthy rich, and this is what I would do with the piece of shite he calls a guitar. I would drive to his home. Open up his custom hard shell case fitted with couch cushion foam. Take the Devrise Custom..... 

I can't finish, it would be too violent.....


----------



## Daemoniac (May 12, 2010)

With human-bone frets.


----------



## ittoa666 (May 12, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> With human-bone frets.



Human bone nut and frets made from Tuts sarcophagus.


----------



## Malacoda (May 12, 2010)

And hardware molded out of the 9 rings


----------



## Bungle (May 12, 2010)

And a neck-through plywood body stained with the blood of one of the goats that refused his sexual advances.


----------



## Daemoniac (May 12, 2010)

With a human spine truss rod.


----------



## Daemoniac (May 12, 2010)

And, of course, nothing would be complete without his slave-labour chipmunk routing.


----------



## ittoa666 (May 12, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> And, of course, nothing would be complete without his slave-labour chipmunk routing.



Exactly.


----------



## FretWizard88 (May 12, 2010)

You guys are cracking me up. I'm going to submit this for sure, when he accepts me. I'll post the response.


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (May 12, 2010)

What has science done?


----------



## BuckarooBanzai (May 12, 2010)

Based upon evidence presented hereforewithto, I think that DeVries is a troll and we are playing into his hands. Drop B with 8-38? Come on.


----------



## Bungle (May 13, 2010)

Mo Jiggity said:


> Based upon evidence presented hereforewithto, I think that DeVries is a troll and we are playing into his hands. Drop B with 8-38? Come on.


Well, you _could _but according to my calculations you'd need around a 38" scale length


----------



## gunshow86de (May 13, 2010)

Bungle said:


> Well, you _could _but according to my calculations you'd need around a 38" scale length



I wouldn't put it past him to be in drop-B, but up 1 octave.


----------



## vhmetalx (May 13, 2010)

got my order in!

EDIT:
wow 5 min after the order i get deleted. lol. anyone wanna see if he wrote anything in reply?


----------



## Bananalyze (May 14, 2010)

vhmetalx said:


> got my order in!
> 
> EDIT:
> wow 5 min after the order i get deleted. lol. anyone wanna see if he wrote anything in reply?



it appears he deleted that pretty quick.... still funny though.


----------



## BuckarooBanzai (May 14, 2010)

I'm the dude right below your comment in that picture... I'm taking a more realistic approach to ordering but I'm pretending to be a very interested customer. Here's the message he sent me in reply to my wall post.


----------



## BuckarooBanzai (May 14, 2010)

THE SAGA CONTINUES!






I'm no electrical engineer so I'm vaguely talking out of my ass when it comes to the electronics, but I know enough to know more than him and make him admit that he didn't make any actives himself.


----------



## Bungle (May 14, 2010)

Mo Jiggity said:


> I'm the dude right below your comment in that picture... I'm taking a more realistic approach to ordering but I'm pretending to be a very interested customer. Here's the message he sent me in reply to my wall post.


I like what you said there dude, you sound genuine! The silly bastard will be sure to fall for it


----------



## Necris (May 14, 2010)

Just added him, waiting for him to accept.


----------



## vhmetalx (May 14, 2010)

haha yeah i thought it would sound wayyyy too fake but ohwell. im messaging him now, i might post em if it gets good


----------



## BuckarooBanzai (May 14, 2010)

Jesus H Christ he doesn't even know the specs on "his" own pickups...






I wonder how long this can keep up.


----------



## TomAwesome (May 14, 2010)

He's still on that "distortion comes from the guitar" thing, I see. 2500-watt speakers? Riiight.


----------



## Prydogga (May 14, 2010)

Mmm beech wood


----------



## TomAwesome (May 14, 2010)

I think he actually means beach wood. As in driftwood. For a sound as huge as the ocean.


----------



## BuckarooBanzai (May 14, 2010)

OH SHIT! *Juggernaut voice* IT'S TIME BABY!


----------



## Prydogga (May 14, 2010)

"-there is no other independant luthier on the globe with the size of clientelle I have" 

What, one? Perhaps he means he has a very large client. I don't see what body weight has to do with anything though


----------



## BuckarooBanzai (May 14, 2010)

I no longer think he's trolling. He's just serious enough. I think he has some sort of disorder... perhaps induced by all of the $12 Rikaloff handles he consumes while routing his guitars with his teeth.

**EDIT: Here's the trem image full-size:






What a dipshit.


----------



## TomAwesome (May 14, 2010)

EMG fail. Does he do research on anything? Y'know, so maybe he'll have a clue what he's talking about at least sometimes?


----------



## Prydogga (May 14, 2010)

Research is time! And who has time when you route trem cavities with your teeth for supposedly the largest clientele any lone lutheir has on Earth?


----------



## vhmetalx (May 14, 2010)

cant wait to get home to mail him some more. ill post it all when it gets good.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (May 14, 2010)

What a tool, "Washburn" is so obviously stamped on there


----------



## BrainArt (May 14, 2010)

TomAwesome said:


> I think he actually means beach wood. As in driftwood. For a sound as huge as the ocean.



 



This is epic. If I could figure out how to screen cap on my computer, I would add him. Hahaha.


----------



## PnKnG (May 14, 2010)

IbanezShredderB said:


> This is epic. If I could figure out how to screen cap on my computer, I would add him. Hahaha.



The "Prt Scr" is your friend 
just press it and than copy it into paint and save the image.

And here is a wikiHow link in case you need pics:
http://www.wikihow.com/Take-a-Screenshot-in-Microsoft-Windows


----------



## auxioluck (May 14, 2010)

Does the Better Business Bureau exist in Australia?

Or better yet, can someone just go knock his shed over?


----------



## BuckarooBanzai (May 14, 2010)

The latest... apparently I missed one message in the interim in our last exchange screenshot. Apparently he's playing the Tony Iommi card now.


----------



## auxioluck (May 14, 2010)

"Stamped it Washburn instead of Schaller"

Really....those guys at Schaller must just be TOTALLY incompetent, huh?


----------



## Bananalyze (May 14, 2010)

"my strings only sit about 4 mm of the body"


..... if this means what I think it means, his strings have about 2 inches of clearance between the body and the strings in between the pickups.

.... isn't that stupid? even for an acoustic? My jackson has less than half an inch, my strat and ibanez have even less than that.


----------



## Daiephir (May 14, 2010)

4 mm = 0.1575" what you are thinking of is 4 cm (roughly 2")


----------



## Bananalyze (May 14, 2010)

Daiephir said:


> 4 mm = 0.1575" what you are thinking of is 4 cm (roughly 2")



You're right..... I was just looking at a ruler i have on my desk. I guess it's mis-printed, it definitely says "mm." 

in the case that it is about 0.15"..... that is also stupid.


----------



## FretWizard88 (May 14, 2010)

Epic Fail....This guy pretty much fails at life. There isn't too much too say other than FAIL....


----------



## swayman (May 14, 2010)

auxioluck said:


> Does the Better Business Bureau exist in Australia?
> 
> Or better yet, can someone just go knock his shed over?



Yeah we have Department of Fair Trading, but they're pretty useless. I will make a few inquiries though...


----------



## Malacoda (May 15, 2010)

I'm being as obnoxious as possible. He's insisting on charging me $2500 for a plywood V .


----------



## swayman (May 23, 2010)

I've searched our ABN (Australian Business Number) register for any details on Devries Custom Guitars or Vampiire Custom Guitars but can't find anything.

Basically in Australia you need an ABN to be able to trade as a business. If he doesn't have one (which I would think is extremely likely) he's doing the work for cash, therefore quite possibly not paying tax.

If anyone has any info let me know...


----------



## Daemoniac (May 23, 2010)

^ OH shit!! Call the tax man! Damn that would be so insanely hilarious


----------



## Alberto7 (May 23, 2010)

LOL this guy is so full of shit, I still can't understand it. A couple of weeks ago, I messaged him on Facebook. I don't even know why I bothered writing and ranting so much to him, but oh well, I think I destroyed him enough. I swore I'm not messaging him ever again, it pisses me off so badly hahaha


----------



## JBroll (May 27, 2010)

... congratulations, you've made an idiot look like an idiot. Speaking of absurdly difficult things to have accomplished, a few hours I looked at a puddle and didn't drown.

Jeff


----------



## CatPancakes (May 27, 2010)

JBroll said:


> ... congratulations, you've made an idiot look like an idiot. Speaking of absurdly difficult things to have accomplished, a few hours I looked at a puddle and didn't drown.
> 
> Jeff



Jesus Jeff, your such a dick
Hahaha. Ha. Ha.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (May 27, 2010)

lol'd my fucking ass off at "triple cutaway. dont worry, i have pictures to explain it." 

y'know, ive been a member here long enough to have heard of the Devries name, but i never actually knew what the commotion was about. its good to be in the know, but now that im all laughed out, i feel kinda violated 0_o

and to TomAwesome, ive never felt the need to have a Sig, till now. thank you sir.


----------



## swayman (May 27, 2010)

Ok so I've just spoken to a guy who's been ripped off by Devries.

It turns out Eric De Vries is his actual name from what I've found so far, there are 3 possible Australian Business Number's I've found with that name.

I'm getting some more details very soon.


----------



## 13point9 (May 27, 2010)

swayman said:


> Ok so I've just spoken to a guy who's been ripped off by Devries.
> 
> It turns out Eric De Vries is his actual name from what I've found so far, there are 3 possible Australian Business Number's I've found with that name.
> 
> I'm getting some more details very soon.



be careful with those tactics or you'll become part of the anonymous 

in fact has anyone put these convos up on 4chan etc? where it can get truly torn apart?


----------



## CatPancakes (May 27, 2010)

13point9 said:


> be careful with those tactics or you'll become part of the anonymous
> 
> in fact has anyone put these convos up on 4chan etc? where it can get truly torn apart?



I assure you, we dont want to make 4chan aware of our presence. no good can come of it.


----------



## Epic Guitars (Jun 27, 2010)

We have had a message via ebay from what i believe has come from this guy challenging us to put up our Rico's against his guitars.

I say, no worries man. Contact the guy's at Australian Guitar Magazine & lets do it! But before you do ( if you are reading this ) you better read the review of our Jekyll that is coming out in the next edition.:


----------

